# Carper's Growing List 2010



## Carper (Aug 9, 2010)

After a good clearout of plants, I now have what will be my main paph and phrag collection. The miscellaneous plants are all above average large specimen plants.

Paphiopedilum List;

- Bel Royal (rothschildianum x kolopakingii)
- Booths Sand Lady (Lady Isabel x sanderianum) x 2
- Dayak Warrior (kolopakingii x Prince Edward of York)
- Fumimasa Sugiyama x “Dragons Wings” x rothschildianum “Mirror Image”
- Genevieve Booth - roth Toro “Mahogony King” x “Mount Chocolate Streamers"
- Harold Koopowitz (rothschildianum x malipoense) 
- Jerry Spence x Lady Isabel “O.Z”
- kolopakingii
- Lady Isabel OZ x Angel Hair “In Charm” x 2
- Lady Isabel x Booth’s Sandlady “Mei Chen”
- Lady Spence - Lady Isabel “Mei Chen” x Jerry Spence
- Lebeau “Hsiao” AM/AOS x bellatulum “In Charm"
- Maid - Greyi “In Charm” x Lady Isabel “In Charm"
- Michael Koopowitz “Daya” 
- philippinense
- philippinense var laevigatum “Doll”
- philippinense var roebellini
- philippinense “In Charm” x Sibling “Ween Sin” x 2
- Pontac (rothschildianum x armeni white)
- Primechild (rothschildianum x primulinum)
- Prince Edward of York (sanderianum x rothschildianum “Nan”)
- Prince Edward of York “In Charm” x Lady Isabel OZ x 2
- Prince Edward Of York “In Charm” x St Swithin “Spring Swallow”
- Prince Edward of York “In Charm” x rothschildianum
- Prince Edward of York “In Charm” x Susan Booth SSF
- Rolfei (bellatulum “Dark Cloud" x rothschildianum “Charles Edwards”
- rothschildianum
- rothschildianum “Hulk“ “Da Guan Yuan” x Sibling “Green Valley” SM/TPS x2
- rothschildianum “Flying Eagle” x Sib “Green Valley” SM/TPS 
- rothschildianum x Vietnamense
- sanderianum “Daya” “Hsaio” x Sib 2Shin-Yi” SM/TPS
- St Low“Dou Fang” x rothschildianum “Hsiao”
- stonei “In Charm” BM/TPS x self 
- Susan Booth (rothschildianum x praestans)
- Temptation (philippinense x kolopakingii)
- William Ambler (rothschildianum - HOF AM/AOS x wilhelminiae) 
- Woluwense (niveum x rothschildianum)


Phragmipedium List

- Bel Royal (Memoria Dick Clements x Sorcerer’s Apprentice)
- Belle Hougue Point (Eric Young/Rocket Fire 4N x caudatum sanderae)
- caudatum (species)
- China Dragon (Besseae 4N x Grande 4N)
- Grande (long folium x caudatum) (x2)
- Grande “Virginia” (long folium x caudatum)
- kovachii x 2 (species) (6 further plants to be added in september 2010)
- longifolium (species)
- “Mont Fallu” (long folium x grande)
- Nitidissimum “Neville” FCC/AOS (caudatum x conchiferum)
- “Noirmont” (longifolium x Memoria Dick Clements)
- Paul Eugene Conroy (wallisii x longifolium)
- Sorcerer’s Apprentice (longifolium x sargentianum)
- Andean Tears (wallisii x kovachii)

- Mexipedium xerophyticum

Miscellaneous List;

- Angraecum Sesquipedale
- Angraecum Vietchii
- Dendrobium (Ainsworthii)
- Dendrobium (biggibum)
- masdevallia coriacea
- Miltassia (Diplomat) 
- Oncidium (sweet sugar)
- papilio - kranerianum x papilio
- Restrepia brachypus

Gary:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2010)

Impressive list!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 10, 2010)

A very cool collection!!!! Looks like you prefer the larger ones and roth crosses  !!! Jean


----------



## Carper (Aug 10, 2010)

Wanting to concentrate on the multifloral route even though I may be waiting a while for some of the plants to reach maturity.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome collection!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2010)

Carper said:


> Wanting to concentrate on the multifloral route ....


 Nothing wrong with that & that's very apparent! and it's safe to say you have a thing for long petaled phrags too! ENJOY! We'll look forward to pics in the future!


----------

